# What does your hedgie like to chew/attack?



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a few ideas for toys to make, but want to make them really appealing to hedgies. What sort of things do your hedgies like to chew or pull on? What sounds do they seem to like? Any info would really help me build some good toys!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

My hair :roll: Both of my boys go CRAZY for my hair.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

My throw pillows on my couch. I'm not sure if she hates them or loves them the way she goes at them lol


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

My hedgie like the texture of small leafy greens, like broccoli or parsley (I haven't given her parsley yet, just assuming). She attacked a plastic plant I got her, so I had to take that away fearing she would eat it.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

When I worked at Petland, I was the only one who would properly take care of the hedgies. The other employees would just dump food in the bowl and sweep out the carefresh. I'd come in every day, even when I wasn't working so I could properly socialize with them and give them fresh food and water daily. 

There was 6 hedgies in a 2 x 2 glass tank. Out of the 6 hedgies, 4 of them would chew my hair almost every time I took them out. One would tug and pull on it :lol: He wouldn't let go. I have really long hair (just past my bellybutton), and when I'd lean in the tank, he'd grab it if he saw it.  I thought it was cute, but the manager said he was vicious.... :| And sold him on clearance for $40 (80% off)... Idiot...


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Vicious hedgehog. Vicious. Hedgehog. Nope, still not making sense. What an idiot. He's active and likes to play. Clearly evil. >.<


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

LOL vicious hedgehog... i'm going to start calling Norma vicious now.. out of love & humor of course! that manager clearly doesnt know how hedgehogs brains work :lol: they have attitudes and love to chew for annointing.. if thats vicious i hope that manager never considers owning a puppy or any type of rodent pet!!! hahaha


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Toffee loves to play tug with Timothy hay (from my Guinea pigs cages) and she also really really wants the diamond ring off my finger! She also attacks the silk plant I have in the kiddie pool she sometimes goes in.


----------



## shwiggy (Apr 27, 2009)

If I have tissue paper anywhere near Ziggy he will destroy it like a puppy!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL mine go for my pellows and my glasses and any kind of jelwery :lol: :lol:


----------

